# Which Doxa Have You Been Wearing Lately?? -- With Pics



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I go in short waves of which Doxa I want to wear. I will wear one for about 2 or 3 months, then I will get a little bored and move to something else. I have really had the urge to "mix-it-up" between 2 Doxas lately. What Doxa have you been wearing lately???


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Since I only have two, and they are both in regular rotation with the Sinn U1, O7 LM-2 GMT SE, and the Stowa Seatime, I guess I 'll just have to post pics of both. :-d

The Divingstar has been getting a bit more wrist time lately. But that just means i need to give the Mil Shark some lovin' this weekend! :-!


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

The new Steelfish has been getting wrist time since I got it less than a week ago. before that it was the DS GMT and the Rambler.

Joe


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

750 COSC Pro










Kev.


----------



## Michalko82 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm wearing my 300T reissue but getting a 750 GMT Caribbean on saturday...can't wait


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Jason,

Honestly, I have not been able to wear anything besides my 1000T Sharky since I got it. And not just because I work here:-d I have sold all of my other watches except a few vintages, simply because this one does everything I need it to, and just feels "right". I bought a new Omega PO from an AD while on vacation in Vegas, I wore it for a about 3 days. I felt like I was cheating on my Sharky, I sold after only having it for two months! Every time I think I need to buy a new watch I ask myself if I would actually wear it. And I realize the answer is no I wouldn't. So I am still wearing my trusty Sharkhunter:-!

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## moishlashen (Nov 22, 2007)

Been rotating these 3 pretty regular. The 5000t Pro is my sort of beater I wear Biking and working out etc:


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

moishlashen said:


> Been rotating these 3 pretty regular. The 5000t Pro is my sort of beater I wear Biking and working out etc:


That is one heck of a nice beaterb-)


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

No doubt about it, my 2005 600T-Graph gets the most wrist time, I love this watch, maybe my all-time favorite.










A close second in wrist time is my 5000T Sharkhunter, an all around great watch no matter what the occasion or what I'm wearing.


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

*Out of these 3 ....*

without a doubt the Pro get's the most wrist time. It took me until my 4th DOXA to finally get "the orange one", and let me tell you .... it's the one. I wear it every few days. Lately I've really felt the love for my Sharkhunter, and the Rambler is always ready when I want something a little dressier.

~ David


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

The 600t Sharkhunter on Time Factors rubber. A bit of a bear to get on the watch, but it is incredibly soft and comfortable.


----------



## novica1 (Oct 23, 2006)

If you were to ask me this question last month, I would have said my T-Graph. This month the 5000T is getting the most wrist time with the T-Graph a close 2nd.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Remember me? :-d

Been wearing the Pro most (as usual), it's just so... HOT!










Before that, it was the Sharky on an O.D. green Zulu, still sitting that way in the box (pic from my 'Vegas apartment from a couple years ago).










Picked up a new black steel ring from eBay that should be in this week (being a lefty and wearing the watch on the right, I can match the watch and ring). Got it to accent my PVD watches (Bathys and Milshark), so the Milshark is up soon.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

T Bone said:


> Remember me? :-d


Glad to see you back, T.:-!

As for me, it's been the Whiteshark for weeks.










Before that it was the TUSA.|>


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

Well this one:









But could be any of these as well:









Need to update that last picture still missing a couple ....


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

I wear the T.Graph Pro Daily. I usually wear one of the vintage Doxa at night around the house,most of the time its the Divingstar Reissue


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Ty, that TUSA pic is fantastic!

A few weeks ago I decided that I was going to pare down my collection to just four or five watches, and only wear those watches as I unload the rest. I picked at least one from each of my favorite brands: Doxa, Ball, Sinn, and Stowa.

This is the Doxa that made the cut, and I've been wearing it for three days straight now:










I never would have thought I'd find the Searambler to be my favorite of the Doxa line. I totally retract my old posts calling it a big silver saucer.

. . . and I kinda like that it's missing some bezel paint.

Maybe it's time to commit to a GMT bracelet.

Rob


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

Got my first Doxa today!!! Seems like a great piece and it's real comfy on the wrist!


----------



## minos (Feb 18, 2009)

It is not just a diving watch but a DRIVING watch....


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Easy to answer as I only have one so far! My 1000T Pro.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

For me, it's been the TUSA. I feel the TUSA and the Searambler are Doxa's secret "sleeper" models that deserve more attention than they garner.


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

Late to the party.... but this is my only Doxa and it gets a lot of wrist time.


----------



## the2ster (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just put a new strap on my vintage Ultraspeed!

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Just put a new strap on my vintage Ultraspeed!
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


Nice Andy, that strap looks sort of "Breitling-ish". Is it from Don Ginser?


----------



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

T Bone said:


> Nice Andy, that strap looks sort of "Breitling-ish". Is it from Don Ginser?


Looks like a Hirsch Carbon....


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

the2ster said:


>


Gorgeous shot - looks delicious!! :-d



Bloom said:


> For me, it's been the TUSA. I feel the TUSA and the Searambler are Doxa's secret "sleeper" models that deserve more attention than they garner.


+1 Gorgeous shot again, especially of that crystal :-!



T Bone said:


> Remember me? :-d
> 
> Been wearing the Pro most (as usual), it's just so... HOT!


The power of orange +1 !! Looks fantastic T-Bone!!



JOE P. said:


> I wear the T.Graph Pro Daily. I usually wear one of the vintage Doxa at night around the house,most of the time its the Divingstar Reissue


These two are outta this world in wonderfulness :-d:-d:-d


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

suddha said:


> Looks like a Hirsch Carbon....


On second look, right you are! Guess I should be wearing my (weaker) glasses when looking at the computer these days.

Then again, I believe I got _my_ Hirsch Carbon from Don Ginsler too anyway.... ;-)


----------



## jimmyk26 (Feb 15, 2008)

This one-









Kidding aside, I don't have a Doxa yet, but I would love to be wearing the TUSA or a Searambler...those would likely get the most wrist time.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Since a got my Panerai 27C four weeks ago the only watch that fights it for some wrist time is my T-graph 40th Anniv Pro and puts a hell of a fight. :-!
Michael


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

T Bone said:


> On second look, right you are! Guess I should be wearing my (weaker) glasses when looking at the computer these days.
> 
> Then again, I believe I got _my_ Hirsch Carbon from Don Ginsler too anyway.... ;-)


It is a Hirsch Carbon, it come on a watch I picked up and swapped straps and I added a signed DOXA clasp:-!

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

> ...and I added a signed DOXA clasp:-!


Begs the question.... does Doxa sell those? ;-)


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

T Bone said:


> Begs the question.... does Doxa sell those? ;-)


Unfortunately, no, I took from a spare I had.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW! I really like that one! Lucky guy Andy!


DOXA Forum Administrator 1 said:


> Just put a new strap on my vintage Ultraspeed!
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy


In addition to a nice classic DOXA I'm jonesing for:

TUSA
750T GMT caribbean
750T GMT searambler
800T sharkhunter

Geez, this is a disease!


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

jiminpotomac said:


> WOW! I really like that one! Lucky guy Andy!
> 
> In addition to a nice classic DOXA I'm jonesing for:
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

They come up not-so-regularly on German Ebay:-!

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Only one I have----Love it!


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

The only one that's been getting any wrist time in over a year...




























Yes, it is as beaten up as it looks, missing some of the black from the 25 minute mark on the bezel, as well as all or part of the orange from FT, 190, 150, 110, 100, 70 and 60. I guess that makes this watch my "beater" :-d. The crystal is just dirty, not scratched...

Jeremy


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ Doxas really are the best looking beat-up watches!|>|>|>


----------



## Martog (Jun 24, 2007)

This beauty pretty much all the time



















Cheers
Mark.


----------



## avatar1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi-yo Silver!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

avatar1 said:


> Hi-yo Silver!


Great shot! :-!


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

found this somewhere in my watchbox :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Holger, that is one HECK of a nice-looking watch


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm wearing my 600T Sharkhunter because my 600T Pro finally died after 5 1/2 years. That sucks because its my favorite. 

Wayne


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

My first and for now my only one.

paul


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Only have one Doxa, but I rotate the bracelet, orange rubber and zulu strap.


----------



## Ed66 (Oct 20, 2006)

70monte said:


> I'm wearing my 600T Sharkhunter because my 600T Pro finally died after 5 1/2 years. That sucks because its my favorite.
> 
> Wayne


What do you mean your 600T Pro died??????


----------



## Jay007 (Sep 9, 2009)

When it comes, I will be wearing my SR T-Graph. It is my first Doxa and only Doxa for now.


----------



## buiedog (Sep 12, 2009)

My Project Aware 1000T


----------



## buiedog (Sep 12, 2009)

PS-I promise I have one; I just can't figure out how to post the pics...yet


----------



## Berserkir (Jul 23, 2009)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJA very good, yes sir, he is my own picture!! 
a greeting.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

buiedog said:


> PS-I promise I have one; I just can't figure out how to post the pics...yet


Have you opened a Photobucket account and loaded your pictures yet? Once you have your photos in Photobucket, it's super easy.


----------



## rfjacques (Feb 8, 2008)

Since this thread is being revived, I'll toss in my 2 cents' worth. Since my Sharky GMT has a new sibling lately, I've been wearing them both pretty much equally (with a slight edge to the Pro GMT):


----------



## James13 (Dec 10, 2007)

These two lately....


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I wore a SUB 300T Professional 2002 Re-Issue at the Auburn-Cord-Dusenberg Festival a week and a half ago.










Clive Cussler wore his Seaconqueror 5000T.


----------



## buiedog (Sep 12, 2009)

Ty,

I have opened an account with Photobucket, uploaded my Doxa pics to that, tried to download to this site (using the image insert icon-looks like a mountain with sun against yellow sky) but I get no image downloaded. Still have to play with it and keep trying. Question for you? For a second Doxa, your thoughts on the 1000T Carb, 1000T Divingstar or 5000 Pro?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

buiedog said:


> Ty,
> 
> I have opened an account with Photobucket, uploaded my Doxa pics to that, tried to download to this site (using the image insert icon-looks like a mountain with sun against yellow sky) but I get no image downloaded. Still have to play with it and keep trying. Question for you? For a second Doxa, your thoughts on the 1000T Carb, 1000T Divingstar or 5000 Pro?


Sounds like you didn't copy and past the "Direct link" from Photobucket. OK, in Photobucket, place your mouse over the photo and you'll see a drop down menu. In the "direct link" box, you'll see a web address bar. Left click to highlight the address, and then right click to copy it.

Once you've copied the link, now go to the forum. Open a reply window or "New Thread" window, and then click the "insert image" icon(the sun and mountain one). Paste the Photobucket link there, and that should do it for you.

For a second DOXA, you can't go wrong with either that you mentioned. Since you already have the PA Pro, the 1000T DS or Carib would be great. Personally, I'd go DS but that's only because I don't have any yellow in my collection. If you are curious about a 5000T, what about the Carib instead of a Pro?


----------



## buiedog (Sep 12, 2009)

Great, I will try this. The only thing that holds me back from getting a second Doxa is the idea that I can't wear each one every day! Do you dive with all of your's. I have decided to reactivate my NAUI cert or get a PADI cert and get back into the water. I am trying to decide if I want to dive with both watches or hold one out of the water?? Jeff


----------



## buiedog (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

buiedog said:


> Great, I will try this. The only thing that holds me back from getting a second Doxa is the idea that I can't wear each one every day! Do you dive with all of your's. I have decided to reactivate my NAUI cert or get a PADI cert and get back into the water. I am trying to decide if I want to dive with both watches or hold one out of the water?? Jeff


I dive all of mine that I wear (750T COSC Caribbean, 750T Whiteshark, 750T Searambler, 1000T TUSA and the 5000T Pro). I do have a few that are still in the plastic, that I set back for whatever reason (750T Seahunter Caribbean, two 750T COSC Caribbeans, and the mint 600T Pro that I will give to my son one day). These I won't ever wear, so they'll never see any dive time.

For you, if you're going to wear them, then I see no reason not to dive with them. That's what they're made for, so you wouldn't want to disappoint them.;-)

Oh yea, good call getting your cert. reactivated. Can't wait to see the PA Pro in action.:-!


----------



## tomdebaun (Apr 16, 2007)

My lovely photographer soon to be wife took this photo between dives. She's very supportive of both my diving and my Doxa affliction!


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

This is the only one i've had on recently, my favourite Doxa. Just check out that wear-and-tear :-d


----------

